# Cheap fishing Gear



## Coops79 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Wanted to let everyone know that there is some cheap gear going from Amart all sports stores. Walked into one on Thursday and picked up a cast net for 50% off. 9' for $45, great deal. Apparently they are going out of fishing gear so its all getting progressively cheaper until it sells. Not everything is dirt cheap yet, but it will be worth keeping an eye on for some bargains.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, definitely worth keeping an eye on. Amart are no longer stocking any fishing gear as they are owned by the same company that owns BCF. I was shocked when I went to Mackay Amart about a month ago and they had nothing left.


----------

